# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  کم کردن حجم دیتابیس

## ariobarzan

با سلام خدمت همه اساتید محترم
من یک بانک sql  دارم  که حجم اون بیشتر از 3 گیگ شده
با بررسی های انجام شده متوجه شدم که یک جدول که توی اون عکس ها رو ذخیره میکنم باعث این حجم شده
حالا از نزدیک به دو هزار رکورد این جدول   بیشتر از 1800  مورد که میشد حذف کرد رو  delete  کردم
با وجود اینکه دیتابیس رو هم shrink   کردم باز هم تاثیری روی حجم دیتابیس نداشت 
برای تاثیر گذاشتن حذف این رکورد ها روی دیتابیس  چه کاری  باید انجام بدم؟
ممنون از راهنمایی شما

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
روی دیتابیس راست کلیک کرده و Properties رو بزنید ببینید Recovery model دیتابیس چی هست.
اگر روی Full هست به Simple تغییر داده مجددا Shrink کنید.

----------


## ariobarzan

kممنون از توجه شما
چک کردم   Simple   بود   راه حل دیگه ای بنظرتون نمیرسه؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

از چه نسخه ای از SQL Server استفاده میکنید؟

----------


## ariobarzan

2000 Personal

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

در Enterprise Manager روی دیتابیس ایستاده و از منوی View گزینه TaskPad رو انتخاب کنید ودر قسمت Tables ببینید این حجم مربوط به کدوم یکی از جداول شما میشه.

----------


## ariobarzan

ممنون که پاسخ می دید
این کار رو کردم  همونطور که در اولین پست هم گفتم  یه جدول که محتوی عکس بوده بیشترین حجم رو داره 
راهنمایی شما هم همین موضوع را تایید میکنه حالا قدم بعدی چیه ؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

حجم فایل Log شما زیاد هست یا فایل Data?
الان در همون Taskpad که لیست جداول رو دیدید ، چه تعداد رکورد در جدول مورد نظر وجود داره؟
برای Shrink کردن روی دیتابیس راست کلیک کرده در قسمت Shrink شما فایل data رو انتخاب کنید بعد Shrink رو انجام بدید.
بعد در قسمت Taskpad در تب اول که حجم کلی دیتابیس رو نوشته ، میزان فضای پر و خالی دیتابیس چقدر است؟

----------


## ariobarzan

خیلی ممنون  از توجه شما 
با راهنمایی شما حجم دیتابیس خیلی کم شد
اگه در دو مورد زیر هم راهنمایی بفرمایید ممنون میشم :
1 -  TaskPad رو  که انتخاب میکنم در قسمت Tables  فقط چند تا جدول که ظاهرا بر حیب الفبا  سورت شدن رو نمایش میده  برای دیدن بقیه چکار باید کرد ؟  اسکرول بار سمت راست غیر فعال هست

2-  آیا در یک جدول میشه  حجم  رکورد را هم پیدا کرد ؟
منظورم اینه که در مشکلی که من داشتم ممکنه همه عکس ها با سایز مناسب در دیتابیس قرار گرفته باشند ولی چند تایی با کیفیت بالا و حجم بالا ولی من مجبور شدم همه رکورد ها رو پاک کنم
باز هم ممنون

----------


## ariobarzan

استاد  لطفا راهنماییتون رو دریغ نفرمایید

----------

